# 2010 Force shifters: Is Zero loss on both shifters or just the Left?



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Some say Zero loss is only on the left shifter while others say it is on both. 

The description from Srams' Force webpage says: "*Also added is Zero Loss shifting, which engages front shifts immediately"*. 

So! Is it only for left shifter or both?


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Never mind. It's only on the left shifter. 
I guess I'm going with the RED.

http://issuu.com/world-of-sram/docs/force_2010_presentation_media_overview/4?mode=a_p


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Zero Loss is only on the front on Red too.


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

ultimobici said:


> Zero Loss is only on the front on Red too.



Not true according to Sram's 2010 brochure. Look at page# 18 of my above link. It says
"Even faster rear shifting (Zero Loss)". This mean both left and right have zero loss.


----------



## semaj (Aug 30, 2007)

roadbike_moron said:


> Not true according to Sram's 2010 brochure. Look at page# 18 of my above link. It says
> "Even faster rear shifting (Zero Loss)". This mean both left and right have zero loss.


Page 18 lists the facts about Red in comparison to Force. So the quote you mentioned is in regards to the Red gruppo not 2010 Force.


----------



## dantsai (Mar 25, 2009)

semaj said:


> Page 18 lists the facts about Red in comparison to Force. So the quote you mentioned is in regards to the Red gruppo not 2010 Force.


Reading comprehension. That is exactly what roadbike_moron was saying. roadbike_moron was debunking ultimobici's claim that Red has zero-loss on the front only.


----------



## miteemike3 (Jun 1, 2007)

To confirm, zero loss features are built into the following:

*2010 Force* - Front only

*2010 Red* - Front + Rear


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

miteemike3 said:


> To confirm, zero loss features are built into the following:
> 
> *2010 Force and Rival* - Front only
> 
> *2010 Red* - Front + Rear


Fixed.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

miteemike3 said:


> To confirm, zero loss features are built into the following:
> 
> *2010 Force* - Front only
> 
> *2010 Red* - Front + Rear


I have 2010 Force on my CX bike and Red on my main road bike... and can confirm this is true. Red is the only group with Zero Loss on both shifters.


----------

